# Le Chable near Verbier, Switzerland



## Lightie (Feb 1, 2011)

Has anyone taken their motorhome to Le Chable near Verbier in Switzerland? Is it easy to get to Verbier from there via the cable car?

Many thanks
Lightie


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry you have not received any replies and I am not able to answer your question only to say we are visiting Switzerland for the first time this year and are also seeking information. :wink:


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Piece of cake. The Cable Car operates from the centre of Le Chable (|huge car park) and takes you to the centre of Verbier.
Ideal.


----------

